# كسور العظام .. من الألف إلى الياء



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

* مقدمة عن الجهاز العظمى لجسم الإنسان*



 

إن الهيكل العظمى فى الإنسان هو الدعامة الرئيسية للجسم ويتكون من الجمجمة والعمود الفقرى والقفص الصدرى والحوض ومجموعة العظام الطرفية التى تشكل الأطراف الأربعة لجسم الإنسان، ومن أهم وظائف الهيكل العظمى ما يلى:


أ- حماية الجهاز العصبى المركزى "المخ والنخاع الشوكى" وبعض الأعضاء الأخرى فى الجسم كالجهاز التنفسى والجهاز الهضمى .. إلخ.

ب- المساهمة فى مناعة الجسم وذلك بإنتاج كريات الدم البيضاء التى تعمل على الدفاع عن الجسم بالقضاء على الجراثيم المرضية.

جـ- توقير الحركة لمختلف مناطق الجسم.


* تعريف الكسر*
 
​ 
الكسر هو عبارة عن قطع أو تهتك فى الإتصال العظمى يؤدى إلى تجزؤ العظم إلى جزئين أو أكثر.


وتعتبر إصابات العظام شائعة الحدوث, وهى غالباً ما تحدث نتيجة لعنف مباشر, ونشير إلى أن إصابات المفاصل بالكسور من الممكن أن يصاحبها إصابات بالأربطة أو تواجد أجسام عظمية سائبة بين سطحى المفصل المصاب، ويصعب إكتشاف ذلك من صور الأشعة العادية ويحتاج إلى خبرة فنية عالية.


* أسباب الكسور*
 
​ 
تحدث الكسور فى العظام نتيجة للإصابات أو السقوط من سطح مرتفع وأسبابها بالتفصيل:


*1- إصابة مباشرة للعظمة المكسورة:*
كالضربة الشديدة على الرأس التى تحدث كسوراً بعظام الرأس, أو مرور عجلات السيارة على فخذ المصاب فتكسر عظم الفخذ أو على الساق فتكسر عظمة القصبة, أو طلق نارى نافذ بالذراع يحدث كسراً بعظم العضد.


*2- إصابة غير مباشرة للعظمة:*
وفى هذه الحالة تكسر العظمة بعيداً عن موضع الإصابة وأمثلة ذلك السقوط من سطح مرتفع على القدمين، والسقوط على اليدين قد يسبب كسوراً بعظم العضد دون عظام اليد.


*3- الإنقباضات العضلية المفاجئة:*
إذا كانت الإقباضات العضلية شديدة ومفاجئة فإنها قد تسبب كسوراً وإنفصالاً بالنتوءات العظمية المتصلة بها كالإنقباضات الشديدة الحادة بعضلات الفخذ الأمامية التى قد تسبب كسوراً بعظمة الرضفة "صابونة الركبة".


*4- الكسور المرضية:*
وهى الحالات التى تحدث فيها الكسور من إصابات بسيطة لاتسبب كسراً فى العادة، وسببها أمراض العظام مثل هشاشة العظام بسبب قلة مادة الكالسيوم, وهى تحدث عادة للمسنين.


*بعض الصور لحوادث تسببت فى الكسور فى مناطق مختلفة*​ 


 

*الإصابات الغير مباشرة قد تسبب أيضاً حدوث كسور* 


 *

حوادث السقوط كثيراً ما ينتج عنها حدوث كسور فى العظام* 


 

*الإصابة المباشرة فى العظم تسبب الكسور (سواء الخبطات أو السقوط)* 


​ 
* أنواع الكسور*
 
​ 


 
 
يتبع ...
 http://sehaway.blogspot.com/2012/11/Bone-fractures.html
​


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

*

تنقسم أنواع الكسور إلى نوعين رئيسيين (بسيط - مضاعف) وقد تحدث مضاعفات (مركب)*  

 *1- الكسر البسيط:*
يسمى الكسر بسيطاً إذا كان موضع الكسر لم يتصل بالهواء الخارجى أى لم يصحبه جرح فوقه يسمح بتلويث الكسر.


*2- الكسر المضاعف:*
وهو الكسر الذى يكون مصحوب بجرح يسمح بتلويث الكسر سواء كان مصحوباً ببروز الجزء المكسور خارج الجرح أو لم يكن، وفى الغالب تكون جميع كسور الفك الأسفل من هذا النوع، والجرح يحدث عادة من الداخل فيتصل الكسر بتجويف الفم.


*3- الكسر المركب:*
وهو ما يحدث فيه تهتكات بالأنسجة المجاورة أو قطع بالشرايين والأعصاب، وهو إما أن يكون بسيطاً أو مضاعفاً، وأمثلة ذلك كسور الأضلاع التى تنغمس فيها أطراف الضلع المكسور فى أنسجة الرئة وتهتكها، وكسر عظم الفخذ إذا صاحبها تهتك فى الشريان الفخذى أو إصابة الأعصاب مما يسبب شللاً فى الساق.
 
 

​


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

* الأعراض المصاحبة لحدوث الكسر*
 
​ 

​ 


 *

عند الكسر يحدث تشوه فى شكل العضو، وألم شدشد، وفقدان القدرة على الحركة* 
يتميز الكسر بألم فى منطقة حدوث الكسر والمنطقة المحيظة بها، ويحدث تغير وتشوه فى شكل الطرف والمنطقة المصابة، وانتفاخ يتناسب مع نوعية الكسر كما يفقد المصاب القدرة على تحريك واستخدام الطرف المصاب وبعض الكسور تكون مصحوبة بنزيف دموى وجروح فى منطقة الكسر.




​


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

* أشكال الكسور*
​ 

​ 


 



 
 *الكسر المفتت:*
وفيه تتفتت العظمة إلى قطع كثيرة ويحدث فى الإصابة الشديدة المباشرة كحوادث السيارات.
 
 
 
 


 

 
 *الكسر المتداخل:*
وفيه يتداخل أحد طرفى الكسر فى الآخر كما يحدث فى كسر الطرف الأسفل لعظمة الكعبرة.
*ملحوظة:* لايمكن الإحساس بالخشخنة "صوت إحتكاك العظام" عند فحصة فيظن عدم وجود كسر، وعلى المسعف إذا قام بفحص هذا النوع من الكسور ألا يحاول رده لأصله بل يتم نقل المصاب إلى الطبيب المختص.
 


 
 




 


 *الكسر المنخسف:*
ويحدث فى عظام قبوة الرأس وفيه تنخسف قطعة العظم المكسورة للداخل، وقد تصيب المادة المخية تحتها أو تضغط عليها.
 
 
 
 






 


 *كسر الغصن الأخضر:*
وقد سمى كذلك لأن الكسر لايكون تاماً فتنكسر العظمة من ناحية ويحدث بها إنثناء فى الناحية المقابلة ويحدث عادة للأطفال لمرونة عظامهم وهو كثير الحدوث فى عظمة الترقوة، وعظمتى الكعبرة والزند.
 
 
 
 







 
 *الكسر المندغم:*
وفيه يندغم أحد حرفى العظمة فوق الآخر وينتج عن السقوط من إرتفاع عال مما يسبب استقبال العظمة الطويلة لقوة كبيرة بشكل مباشر، ويحتاج هذا الكسر إلى تعديل سريع لضمان الاحتفاظ بطول العظمة ونحوها.
 
 
 
 







 
 *الكسر الحلزونى:*
وفيه يكون إنفصال العظم على شكل حرف S ، حيث تثبت القدم على الأرض ويدور الجسم بطريقة فجائية فى الإتجاه المعاكس.
 
 
 
 
 

 




 
 *الكسر المائل:*
ويحدث عندما تسبب قوة خارجية فجائية فى دوران جزء من العظمة بينما يكون الآخر ثابتاً ويتشابه مع الكسر الحلزونى فى الشكل.
 
 
 
 
 

 




 
 *الكسر المستعرض:*
ويحدث على شكل خط مستقيم مار بمنتصف ساق العظمة وذلك بسبب ضربة خارجية مباشرة.
 
 
 
 







 
 *كسر الإجهاد:*
وهو النوع الوحيد الذى يمكن أن يحدث بدون إصابة أو إحتكاك مباشر، ويحدث نتيجة للإجهاد والإستخدام المتكرر وقلة فترات الراحة وهو من الإصابات الشائعة للقدمين إلا انه يمكن حدوثه فى أماكن أخرى بالجسم "هذا النوع من الكسور من الإصابات الشائعة التى تصيب الرياضيين".
 



​


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

* علامات الكسور*
​ 

​ 
 
 

 *

إستخدام أشعة إكس للكشف عن العظام ضرورى جداً للتعرف على أماكن حدوث الكسر* 

1- تغير فى شكل العضو المصاب بالكسر.
2- ألم شديد عند تحريك العضو.
3- فقدان وظيفة العضو فقداناً جزئياً كحدوث شلل به، أو عدم القدرة على تحريكه فى إتجاه معين.
4- مشاهدة تهتكات فوق الكسر أو ورم عام أو وضع غير عادى بالعضو المصاب أسفل الكسر، كإلتواء الركبة والقدم للخارج فى حالة كسر عظم الفخذ.
5- حدوث قصر فى العضو المصاب عن العضو السليم إذا حدث تركيب أحد طرفى الكسر فوق الآخر، ويمكن مشاهدة ذلك بسهولة فى كسور الساق حيث يشاهد كعب الساق المصابة أعلى من الكعب الآخر.
6- يعرف طرف الكسر إذا كان قريباً من الجلد أو بمشاهدته إذا كان بارزاً منه.
*** وقد توجد بعض هذه العلامات أو كلها.*
 



​


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

* إسعاف الكسور *
​ 

​ 
 
 

 *

يجب الوعى الشديد والتصرف بحنكة وسرعة لإسعاف حالات الكسور* 

ومن أهم المفاهيم التى يجب الإلمام بها قبل القيام بالإسعافات الأولية للكسر ما يلى:

 أن تحريك المصاب بكسر بطريقة غير صحيحة قد يؤدى إلى تغيير فى وضع طرفى الكسر من مكانهما مما يسبب مضاعفات للكسر أو إصابة للأوعية الدموية أو الأعصاب فى المنطقة الصحيحة لنقله إلى المستشفى أو أقرب وحدة صحية، ويجب عدم مطالبته بالمشى أو الحركة.

 

*وفيما يلى الخطوات التى يجب إتباعها للإسعافات الأولية لحالة الكسر:*


1- لاتقم بتحريك المصاب إلا ضمن أضيق الحدود ويجب التخلص من الملابس التى تعوق الفحص أو الإسعافات الأولية بواسطة قصها بمقص، وفى حالة وجود صعوبة فى خلعها بدون تحريك المصاب، كما يجب خلع الأحذية بحذر.


2- عدم محاولة إعادة الطرف المكسور إلى الوضع الطبيعى فيما لو وجد أن هناك تغيير أو تشوه فى شكل الطرف.


3- فى حالة وجود جرح يجب تغطيته بالقطن النظيف ولفه بالرباط الضاغط لوقف النزيف قبل تثبيت الكسر.


4- يثبت الكسر بواسطة إستخدام الجبائر "سنتطرق لشرح الجبائر فيما بعد".


5- يجب إستخدام النقالة لنقل المصاب، وفى حالة إصابة الأطراف العليا يمكن للمصاب النهوض بعد تثبيت الطرف المصاب، أما فى حالة كسور الأطراف السفلى وبعد تثبيت الكسر فيجب نقل المصاب بواسطة شخصين أو ثلاثة مع مراعاة عدم تحريك الجزء المصاب، وفى حالة كسور العمود الفقرى يجب نقل المصاب بواسطة أربعة أشخاص مع الحذر بعدم تحريك العمود الفقرى.


6- نقل المصاب إلى أقرب مستشفى أو قسم للطوارىء لتلقى العلاج اللازم.

 
 

​


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

* الجبائر*
​ 

​ 
 
 

 

*إستخدام الجبائر لإسعاف الكسور* 
 وتستخدم فى الكسور للأغراض الآتية:


1- لحفظ العضو المكسور فى حالة من الراحة، يخف معها الألم.
2- لتجنب حدوث تهتكات بالأنسجة المحيطة به نتيجة جرحها عن طريق إحتكاكها بأطراف الكسر فى حالة سوء إسعافها.
3- لتجنب تحول الكسر البسيط إلى كسر مضاعف أو مركب.
4- لحفظ جزأى العظمة فى إتجاهها الطبيعى.


ولذا يجب أن تكون الجبيرة من مادة صلبة أو مقواة كالخشب أو المعدن أو الكارتون بعد أن تكسى بالقطن لكى تحفظ الطبقة الجلدية من الإصابات، وفى حالة عدم وجود قطن يمكن إستعمال قطع الملابس أو القش.


ولما كانت الجبائر الخاصة بكل كسر بعيدة عن متناول المسعف فى مكان الحادث فيمكن إبتكار جبائر وقتية من العصا أو أيدى المقشات أو أى قطع من الكارتون.
 



​


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

* الأربطة*
​ 

​ 
 
 

 *

الأربطة هامة جداً لتثبيت العظم المكسور* 
 تستعمل لحفظ الجبائر فى موضعها، ويمكن الإستعاضة عن الأربطة الطبية فى وقت الحاجة بالمناديل أو الأحزمة أو قطع الأقمشة المختلفة أو الحبال أو الخيوط السميكة، ويجب ملاحظة عدم تحريك العضو المصاب بقدر الإمكان بأن نمرر الرباط من منتصف الظهر أو ظهر الركبة لوجود فراغ كافٍ بين الجسم وسطح الأرض فى هذين الموضعين.

 
 

​ 

* 
*
​


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

* ملاحظات هامة*
 
​ 

​ 
يجب على المسعف ملاحظة الآتى عند حدوث الكسور:


1- أن يوقف النزيف إن وجد قبل أن يسعف الكسر.
2- أن ينظف الجرح إن وجد قبل أن يسعف الكسر.
3- أن يضع العضو المصاب فى الوضع المريح.
4- أن يحافظ على تغطية المريض بالبطاطين الكافية حتى لا تحدث له صدمة من القشعريرة.
5- أن يراعى خلع الملابس عن العضو المصاب بطريقة لا تضر، وإذا تعذر خلعها وجب تمزيقها.

*المراجع:*
مبادىء الإسعاف الأولى - جمعية الهلال الأحمر.
أطلس الإصابات الرياضية المصور - أد/ أسامة رياض.
موسوعة الإصابات الرياضية وإسعافاتها الأولية - أد/ عبدالرحمن عبدالحميد زاهر.  

*هـــــــام جـــــداً *​ *"هذا  الموضوع من إعداد مدير موقع طريق الصحة "حمادى محمد كامل" لذا؛ نرجو من  السادة أصحاب المواقع والمنتديات عند نقل هذا الموضوع كتابة إسم مُعد  الموضوع وذكر المصدر ووضع رابط للمصدر، فهذه أمانة علمية تقديراً لصاحب  الموضوع وتقديراً لتعبه فى جمع المعلومات وإخراجها بهذه الصورة الراقية"  ... شكراً لكم.*


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2015)

*مدير الموقع  حمادى محمد كامل *

 معلم تربية رياضية وباحث ماجستير بعلوم الصحة الرياضية ومدرب كاراتيه  مهتم بالصحة العامة والإسعافات الأولية والإصابات الرياضية والتأهيل


----------

